# panini grills



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

I think I want to buy a panini grill.
Actually, more like two panini grills.

I've only worked with one before, and for the life of me cannot remember the brand name. It was heavy duty cast iron construction, had floating top plates that were grooved; the bottom plates were grooved too.

The little bit of poking around online showed some results with smooth plates instead of grooved. I think I would prefer the grooved to the smooth; I'm just a grooved guy.  

I did see a thread about grills here, but it was for home use models. These grills would be used in an industrial setting, so no Black & Decker/George Forman grill is going to cut the mustard. Those don't have a center fulcrum on the top plate either, I don't think, and they're not heavy enough, IMO, so... yeah, not those.

As far as $$$ goes, I'd like to keep the price under $1200 per unit (each unit having two presses). I saw a couple expensive models that had glass/ceramic plates, but i think that might be superfluous. We can't have nice things, anyway; we just break them.

So, what I'm looking for is a trustworthy brand name, and any other information that I may be failing to consider. If anyone feels like bestowing upon me the wealth of their panino expertise, I would be deeply grateful. 

bread -> ham -> apple butter -> gruyere -> bread -> squish mmmmm.....


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Waring Panini Ottimo, and the Sodir Majestic at: Panini Grills with no Timer - Panini Grill World - Restaurant Equipment World

Nuova Simonelli P2-L; and the Sirman PD at: Panini Grills - Nuova Simonelli, Anvil and Sirman panini grills

I've dealt with the first outfit several times under the names of "Blenderworld," and "Restaurantequipmentworld," and they're very good. I found the second looking for Nuova Simonelli at a decent price. It's in your neck of the woods, so I figured, "WTF, over?"

These are just a few that caught my eye. You're going to have to decide whether you want an aluminum or cast-iron grill, whether you want it coated, whether you want a timer, etc. If I were buying, I'd buy the Waring or the Nuova Simonelli. I've had good luck with products from both companies.

Luck,
BDL


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Another place to look is at stores that specialize in commercial espresso/cappucino machines. 

I prefer the ones that have plain-jane cast iron grooved surfaces. Non-stick only lasts for so long,and then it flakes off and does wierd things....


----------



## bbay (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks! 
I will look into those and check out some espresso/cappucino machine sellers.
I agree with the non-stick thing. 
(It's oiled bread, why would it stick anyway? Keep it clean, duh.)
Ok, so anyways, thanks for the tips!


----------



## mattie405 (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been using the PL2 models from Simonelli since 2002 and haven't had any problems with them yet. Typically they are on for about 5 hours a day. I got them thru EBAY from a place that handles them and espresso machines...seem to remember them being in the northwest. If I find the sellers name again I will post it. Hope this gives you some helpful info.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Northwest? Simonelli? Espresso machines? Sounds like espressoparts dot com, Espresso Machines, Espresso/Coffee Grinders, Coffee Brewing Equipment & Espresso Machine Parts If so, try searching "panini" on their site. First class outfit, by the way.

BDL


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I use a Krups panini press. It has turned out hundreds of perfectly cooked and pressed sandwiches over the years.


----------

